
How to Build a Profitable Startup by Knowing Your Users Better - python_kiss
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/profitable_startup_know_your_users.php
======
Readmore
This is something that I've been interested in for awhile. I tried to set up a
system that would target ads to users based on the information that I had in
my own database instead of what was on a specific page. If your pages require
a user to be logged in then the google bot can't access that data, so you get
poor ads. It would be great if I could scan the data internally, then send a
keyword request to Google, or whomever, and get back ads based on the
information I sent. That way I can keep my users data private while still
providing them high quality targeted ads. Does anyone know of an ad company
that allows that?

------
jamongkad
Dunno but I think your on to something here. Only one way to find out if your
idea works though...

